# Why havent you bought a mk2 TT?



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondered why people hadnt bought one?

For me initially it was the lacklustre models that dont offer any improvement over my own TT, even the saving in money didnt attract me to them. Now I'm waiting for an RS (but only till March) and the image the new TT seems to be attracting is putting me off.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The original TT is so much nicer looking and the mk2 just does not feel special like the original IMOP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I recently bought the QS, I could have been tempted to wait and get into mk2 but IMO the mk2 lacks the "X factor".

Yes it is very nice.

Yes it probably handles better than mk1.

BUT I feel this is going to be a bit like the VW Golf, where mk1 will always be the best and the classic.

And one final thing, mk1 can only get more exclusive.... 8)


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Shrek 2 was good.. but not as good as the first....

Same reason


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I nearly did, but it is too corporate now and not the design statement the Mk 1 was/is.

Another factor is the price, the standard stuff on mine is extra on the new one (Xenons, BOSE) and it's not sporty enough yet so bring on the S/RS/S-line with a 2.5T engine and rear bias Quattro.

QS for me next or if I have the money RS5.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

couldn't afford one

but if i had that dosh i would choose a boxster i think


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Asking opinions, you got mine!

It just seems everone beat me to it, so it's no surprise.
What would the gain be???????

There are many different reasons people go for a car, so nobody is wrong, it's personal.
For me the mark two is not radical enough and for ages while our Dutch friend kept teasing us with insights, it was clear Audi had nothing much in store. That was proved right.

Upgrading.......I will admit to thinking of doing the same, but it will be to a 911. Only stumbling block is the sponduliks, so any donations welcomed.
This is simply something I would want to do, live he dream only, but the cost is bundles more and difficult to justify...and find.

The mark one was and is special, it was radical and as unique as anything released in the price range since introduction....IMO only.

Look at what you get on a 3.2 DSG along with the amount of engineering built in, 4-WD, esp, traction, best gearbox there is, best interior IMHO and at a cost which is nothing but great value.
Pound for pound the Porsche can't touch it, even though superior.

The mark two just doesn't do it 8)


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

A number of reasons

1. Because I love the MkI and it's the best overall car I could get for 27k euro.

TT's are stupid money in Ireland. The MkII costs over EUR50k new in Ireland which is stupid money for a small coupe that only runs a FWD 2.0T and 200bhp.... the 3.2 quattro costs 60k+ (and that's the one you'd want)

Even if I could afford an outlay of 60K on a car I wouldn't get a MkII - there are plenty of cars out there I'd rather own (2nd hand porsche 993, M3, S4, etc) than a MkII (NOI to the MKII, I just don't think it's worth the outlay).


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the front is nothing short of pig ugly, the rest looks nice (pretty much the same as the Mk1) so, other than the improved technology with the FSI unit and magnetic ride option, it isn't really any improvement IMHO. If I was going to spent Â£30k odd, I'd rather buy a belter of a B5 RS4 Avant or a 993.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont like the look ,they cost too much ,I am quite happy with my current car.Oh forget all that I have bought one already .  :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

erm i was going to but..........


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

I only got my Mk1 in September and would not think about changing quite yet! I still don't feel like I've exhausted all the enjoyment from my current car, and I simply could not afford to change even if I wanted to!

When I see another Mk1 on the road I instantly know it's a TT, sometimes a Mk2 can pass me and I don't give it a second look - as people have said it doesn't quite have the x factor the original does.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

The amount of time that was spent on the original concept and design of the car resulted in something I think was truly unique and I fell in love with it the minute I saw it (remember the Jimi Hendrix advert).

It is an icon and I don't like the Mk 2's looks at all and I don't think it has improved on the original except in perhaps some areas of performance & handling.

For me the original all the way, I don't know what I will do once I have run out of Mk1 's I guess in about 10 - 15 years the Mk 4 will be a replica of the Mk1 one with 500bhp. Mind you by then it will probably run on batteries or gas and be limited to 65mph :roll:


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I dont like the look ,they cost too much ,I am quite happy with my current car.Oh forget all that I have bought one already .  :roll:


Maybe you have explained the only reason why you bought one :lol: :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

1. Can't afford one.
2. Not old enough, all around my neck of the woods are driven by old men.
3. Not a chav, all around here drive with their fog lights on.
4. To many on the road, I see more MK2's than MK1's around here.
4. Like my wolf in sheeps clothing approach.
5. Would lose far to much money, maby in a few years after they have been hit by deprication..
6. Next car going back to BM I think.


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

the mk2 just doesn't do it for me on the level the original does
dont like the coupe at all, the back end doesn't look very nice and the roadster is a little better though pricey
the spoiler should be up all the time for looks!!

you have to have large alloys too or it looks a little plain, doesn't have that sporty look really!!

if i did ever get one i'd get the roadster as it looks alot nicer than the coupe


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

well sorry to say,as much as i love my mk 1, i would swop for the new one anyday,


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

The small spoiler was made to look silly after the 3.2 was released. The larger spoiler looks about right IMHO.

Mind you, the 911 GT3 one looks awesome and has the best WOW factor I've seen.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ezz said:


> well sorry to say,as much as i love my mk 1, i would swop for the new one anyday,


i think i would too, but prefer to have the oettinger kitted one


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

ezz wrote: 


> well sorry to say,as much as i love my mk 1, i would swop for the new one anyday,


Me too, i love the MKII roadster.


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

i was in one yesterday, just seems to be a bit more classy 8) ...that will get the ball rolling


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mine is an Icon, the new one is just a car.

Normally one would "move up" - when I had the Cortina, I wanted a Sierra, had a Sierra then lusted after a Mondeo. The new one was out and you felt old hat, old fashioned etc

The original and only _TT_ in my view makes you feel special and I feel proud to drive it when I see a mk2 , thinking I am in a nicer looking vehicle 8)

In 5 years time see the mk2 values tumble .

Long live the TT (the other one is just an Audi) :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

The interior of the MKI Is much better quality than the MKII,but I have to admit that the new 2.0Tfsi engine in the markII puts the old 1.8T in the shade.(current car 190 hp).Before you comment on MKI v MKII go and drive one and then post your reply.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

From all I've read, the mark 2 is dynamically much superior. However, I'm not a racing car driver so I'm not that bothered. Also I still prefer the looks of the mark 1.

When my TT goes I don't think I'll be replacing it with a mark 2.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say first and foremost that the main reason is cost.

Lots of things have changed since we bought our MKI and we can't really afford to buy another new less than practical car.

That aside, I still lust after any MKI versions I see, but a MKII can pass me before I've realised what it was.

It may be dynamically better, but there's no way it's got the impact of the original.

In its defence, it was never going to, because it had to be somewhere close to the MKI to be an evolution. If there'd never been a MKI, all the MKI owners may covet the MKII (which would then be the MKI [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ).


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> If there'd never been a MKI, all the MKI owners may covet the MKII (which would then be the MKI [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ).


Is 'covet' your new word for the day Kell - you've used it here and in a post about Love-iTTs RS4 ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is it cos covet rhymns with Love-iTT ?

Look out for a Kell - duvet post :wink:


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Kell said:


> I have to say first and foremost that the main reason is cost.
> 
> Lots of things have changed since we bought our MKI and we can't really afford to buy another new less than practical car.
> 
> ...


Thats a good view point. As I tried to convey, the mark two is not radical enough as was the mark one. 
It is my opinion that if there had been no mark one, the mark two would never had caused the sir as its predesesser. 8)


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Mine is an Icon, the new one is just a car.
> 
> Normally one would "move up" - when I had the Cortina, I wanted a Sierra, had a Sierra then lusted after a Mondeo. The new one was out and you felt old hat, old fashioned etc
> 
> ...


My sentiments entirely


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Us 'gaters have to stick together


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I just don't think that the new TT is special enough to look at. It is a nice enough car, but who wants to be _nice_?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not curvy enough


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I did plan to part ex my TT for the MkII so i held on to it for 4years and counting and i wasn't overly keen on the new ford focus apron look.

What made the descision final was the fact that the 2.0L turbo has no quattro and it drives like a merc C class ie. it just doesn't feel like it hugs the road.. The 2.0L also sounds pants..

Its a shame because there is no other same sports cars i like now 

I guess i will have to get me a Noble M12 next instead :twisted:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?

(also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)

i'm sure not many would say no.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?
> 
> (also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)
> 
> i'm sure not many would say no.


I would say give me the money not the car :wink:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

The MKII for me is just another car in the Audi range, in that it just has the same corporate grill and lights, with the original compare the front and rear to the A3s and A4s at the time, slightly more difference there and this is what made it 'special'. Guess to a degree in the way the R8 sort of compares to the current range, although that is a different level really.

Actually only seen one MKII on the roads in my neck of the woods since its launch.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

p1tse said:


> if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?
> 
> (also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)
> 
> i'm sure not many would say no.


I would definately say no without a moments hesitation. I couldnt be arsed modding a 3.2 again sowhat would be the point? I guarantee mine turns more heads, drives as well and sounds better so why bother. Also has a much better interior, especially with my mods. Makes long distance hauls a pleasure, and i do those regularly.

As for the 2.0T, ive driven better round Sainsburys and Im talking inside the shop.

It will take an RS TT to get me to buy one and if one doesnt appear im getting a 2 seater and a Fiat 500 Abarth for local stuff.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The original TT is so much nicer looking and the mk2 just does not feel special like the original IMOP


Andy I totally agree, I think the mk1 is an icon and they took that away but dont get me wrong the mk2 is still a nice car.

Its like a VW Beetle, porsche, mini Ford Capri they are icons of their era and ask anyone about any of these and the mk1 TT and they instantly know what they are, the mk2 sadly looks like any other Audi and once i saw one in the rear view mirrow and when it passed it was a Focus 

I must stress to every one that this is only my personal opinion and im not knocking the mk2 TT as i still think its fab and would'nt say no to one but I would rather have a new mk1


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

p1tse said:


> if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?
> 
> (also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)
> 
> i'm sure not many would say no.


Having had an early mk1, I might have said yes, but now I have the QS it is an emphatic NO!

They say the best car is the last one built, well the QS is one of the last and is the best.  8)  8)  8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> They say the best car is the last one built, well the QS is one of the last and is the best.  8)  8)  8)


I agree the QS is by far the best, just couldn't bring myself to buy the same car and modd again :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

gt russell said:


> Its like a VW Beetle, porsche, mini Ford Capri they are icons of their era and ask anyone about any of these and the mk1 TT and they instantly know what they are, the mk2 sadly looks like any other Audi and once i saw one in the rear view mirrow and when it passed it was a Focus


So you think a Ford Focus looks like an Audi?

Hmmm... been to specsavers recently?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> So you think a Ford Focus looks like an Audi?
> 
> Hmmm... been to specsavers recently?


Spot the TT :roll:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks JAAYDE im sure if we can see it then others can oh and hahaha been to spec savers :lol: I somehow think i dont need to go there


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

gt russell said:


> Thanks JAAYDE im sure if we can see it then others can oh and hahaha been to spec savers :lol: I somehow think i dont need to go there


i think the same.. boring, generic design..


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks JAAYDE im sure if we can see it then others can oh and hahaha been to spec savers :lol: I somehow think i dont need to go there
> ...


so you dont think i need specs then 

It totally does look like a focus hhhmmmmmmmmm wonder how hard it woud be to stick a focus bumper on the mk2 TT


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

mkII just dont seem to have the same flowing lines and curves.. yes.. definatley looks a lot new.. but with you other guys on mk1's being classics in terms of their design..

although i have to admit i had a mk2 TT for some time from the guys at Smith Knight Faye in Stockport,... turned more heads than most other cars i been in.. :?


----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

gt russell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > gt russell said:
> ...


Guessing would look a little like this?










*Mixed with*










*equals...*


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

p1tse said:


> if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?
> 
> (also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)
> 
> i'm sure not many would say no.


If it were based on just car for car and no other issues, never in a million.
I doubt many would. It's factors nothing to do with comparing cars, thats hands down to the mark one 8)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

my local stealers were pushing hard for me to but one,even gave me a a quattro for the weekend to drive it. It was lovely but when i collected back my 225 roadster i realised how much better the mk1 is. Maybe not as complete car but the design is so much better


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Gaz_kitson (Mar 26, 2007)

Leg said:


>


Wow.. A F'Audi FoTTus ..


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Gaz_kitson said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*BARF*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm with Leg it would have to be an S/RS variant to tempt me back,

When i see a MK2 on the road i think mmm nice car

When i see a MK1 i think bollocks i should of bought another :evil:


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> I'm with Leg it would have to be an S/RS variant to tempt me back,
> 
> When i see a MK2 on the road i think mmm nice car
> 
> When i see a MK1 i think bollocks i should of bought another :evil:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

I will probably buy an MK2. I just bought the MK1 2004 V6 DSG.. A new MK2 with the same engine/gearbox costs twice the money.. so obviously after a few years when the prices drop to what I paid for mine now I will buy an MK2 V6 DSG.
Anyway, I have to agree, the MK2 design is not as bold and striking as the MK1. It is more of a corporateish car, but still, it's new shape is beatiful and what kinda triggers me is the wider and longer stance that gives it a serious GT car look. The MK1 is a bit short and narrow really to be a proper GT car, even though every other aspect of it is GT. Longer and wider wheelbase in itself is definitely a step up in handling. I also want to get the magnetic ride package, that seems lika a quite nice option, especially for roads in Croatia..
I have satnav in my current MK1 but it's poor and Audi Croatia never made a CD that covers whole of Croatia. The new MK2 have DVD satnavs with nice navigation screen where you can actually see where you are which Audi Croatia has made a DVD for(they simply skipped the CD satnavs). On top of that there's bluetooth, probably some kind of an mp3 option which bothers me a lot in my MK1 and Im not about to install some kind of terrible piggyback mp3 changer. I'm not sure, but it also probably has electric folding side-mirrors, probably also dropping them slightly when going in reverse.. all nice stuff to have which have become standard in GT cars and werent even offered with the MK1.. especially the dropping mirror to see the curb while parking in reverse...
Also, the weight has been noticeably reduced so even if the engine has the same 250hp(which are more than enough for serious performance if the car isnt overweight like the MK1 V6) the 0-60 has dropped by a significant amount and more importantly it improved the handling and probably the fuel consuption and the 3.2 engine is now a FSI engine which should mean another 10% more fuel efficiency.. the DSG box has probably been perfected further and so on..

So, even though the shape of the MK1 is classic, bold and a striking design statement that will probably never go out of style, that is the only thing going for it - as a car - compared to the MK2. If you want to keep the mk1 forever in spite of cars offering more luxurious options and are becoming more confortable and improveing handling wise, keep in mind that in a couple of years most TT mk1 owners will be chavs, chaving them out and destroying their reputation as they become more affordable and after they ruin and crash most of them, only then you'll be able to enjoy the rare TT mk1 classic ownership. It is a long journey.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

p1tse said:


> if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?
> 
> (also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)
> 
> i'm sure not many would say no.


I'd say no, with no hesitation whatsoever, to a fully specced MKII with every conceivable extra. I bought my TT specifically because they were about to stop production and the new one couldn't conceivably have the same iconic impact as the first, irrespective of the fact that it was bound to be better to drive as standard. As has been said above, the new one is just a car - it's a very nice car, but it in no way has the immediate visual impact of the original.


----------



## kahunatt (Feb 22, 2007)

for the money I would buy something else, its like they've 'blanded' the mk1 shape which IMO will be a classic


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Haven't bought one because

Cannot afford one.
Not that keen on them.
Next car will be jap, poss S2000 but I'm very tempted to go for an M3 if I can afford it!!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

p1tse said:


> if someone was to come along and offer all of us a mkII of any current spec for a swap with yours, would you say no?
> 
> (also no comments, on yeah you'll take a swap and then sale it and get a mkI and make profit etc.)
> 
> i'm sure not many would say no.


Seven-year newer car within warranty, with better driving dynamics, worth Â£16K or so more than the one it's swapping with? I guess you're right: I wouldn't say no. But then it's not a remotely real world question.

I certainly wouldn't spend a wodge of my own cash to change to a MkII though. I've no doubt its better to drive (if engineers hadn't improved that given a decade of newer technology and R&D, then they'd have to be muppets), but there's nothing else about it that appeals. All personal opinion of course, but I agree with the various comments about the hideous corporate grill, missable looks and so on; not a patch on the MKI, even now when there are zillions of the latter on the road. And more gadgetry doesn't really appeal either - everything that's ever gone wrong with our MKI has been electrical and "extras"-related. Germans seem good at engines but crap at wiring...

So just the dynamics then. Our solution was: buy an Elise for proper driving fun and keep the MKI for when we need to cruise around in more comfort.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Almost agreed with all of that until the cruising bit.
I cannot agree the mark one can be termed a GT or anything like that. Yes it will cruise nicely but that's just an extra.
8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ok, probably not a fair question.

i based my choice on budget, then performance, looks, etc. etc.
hence i got what i have.

but if i had the budget of a new mkII, say for the 2.0T at say Â£25k+ or at Â£30k+ for the 3.2

at Â£25k i might choose the MkII but wouldn't be too happy with the performance lump as it's the same as a mk5 gti. but then if i wanted a stylish coupe, there isn't much more out there (for now). so i would say yes i might do.

same applies to the 3.2, as there aren't many other coupe to choose from.

but if it was a roadster and can go used market, it probably would go towards a boxster or something.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

MK1 is simply much better looking inside and outside JMHO of course


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Like your style man :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Like your style man :wink:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hey had to pop into the local stealer today to get a gearstick gator and they had a Mk2 in the showroom but it had Ford style strips over it, bonnet, roof and boot covered in two dark strips? Is this good? :?

IMHO it's not good. :twisted:


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

I couldnt find any flood damaged MK2's so it had to be a MK1 :lol:

I never considered the MK1 before to be honest but a friend was selling one and thought it would be good fun and now I love it even though I havent driven in it yet (John is very kindly trying to rectify that!)

The Mk2 isnt as good looking as the mk1, its a more masculine design the mk1 has more curves like a sexy woman. The mk2 has a strong resemblance to the ford focus from the front, i dont like the interior as much either.


----------



## TT ALBO (Sep 12, 2005)

before having my mk1,if Isaw one I used to get really excited; if Isee an mk2 now ,that doesen't happen........so next car bmw


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Leg said:


> Wondered why people hadnt bought one?


Cos they look sh!te: pure and simple. It's that cras ugly corporate grill thing : urggghh. I like a sleek low horizontal look, not that brutish upright appearance that the corporate grill gives.

And not everyone changes their car every year either.... or wants to.

If I do have another TT, it'll be a late 06 Mk1.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > Its like a VW Beetle, porsche, mini Ford Capri they are icons of their era and ask anyone about any of these and the mk1 TT and they instantly know what they are, the mk2 sadly looks like any other Audi and once i saw one in the rear view mirrow and when it passed it was a Focus
> ...


I think it's you that need specs: in the side mirrors in a line of traffic, the Focus does indeed look like a Mk2 TT. Or a Kia Sundowner. Or an Audi Q7. or any other current Audi...


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

because i cant afford it

but

i really like the look of it. im yet to test drive one though so until then i cant really make a decision on it


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Mine is an Icon, the new one is just a car.
> 
> Normally one would "move up" - when I had the Cortina, I wanted a Sierra, had a Sierra then lusted after a Mondeo. The new one was out and you felt old hat, old fashioned etc
> 
> ...


What he said with one addition.
I dont think i could face another Audi salesman.


----------

